

Ask HN: Are there any startups hiring developers based overseas? - sidwyn

Story: I am currently tied down to something in my hometown and can't leave to find a job elsewhere. Unfortunately, the startups in my region are rather stifling and I prefer the experience gained from startups based in the US.<p>I've worked in one before, but it seems so hard to find jobs like these. Or am I looking in the wrong place?
======
qixxiq
There definitely are tons of startups, but yeah you'll probably need to look
around a bit. We're looking to hire a developer in South Africa (Cape Town):
<http://www.snapbill.com/jobs/developer>

If you're moving away from the US you'll see a significant drop in salary
though. The market salary down here (even for top developers) is significantly
lower at around $60k/year; but so are the costs of living. I live comfortably
off $8500/year.

~~~
KnightWhoSaysNi
"If you're moving away from the US you'll see a significant drop in salary
though"

Depends on whether you're moving from popular dev centers such as Silicon
Valley or New York City, and of course it also depends on where you're moving
to. My guess is wages here in Denmark should be able to match or beat US wages
outside of Silicon Valley and New York City.

~~~
benregn
I'm foreigner studying in Denmark, and I'm curious, how are the dev/programmer
salaries in Denmark? And if you have any knowledge, how is the marked for game
development?

------
8maki
If you want the positions in Japan, there are a lot of candidates because we
need english speaking developer/geek. For example, these would be the famous
examples including GREE and DeNA: <http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-tech-
startups-in-Tokyo>

The average salary probably is 4m-6m yen/year (about $7000).

------
jph
Yes, I'm hiring expert-level Ruby On Rails developers anywhere in the world.

My team has excellent tools for distributed programming, including video
pairing within Assembla, continuous delivery with rolling code reviews using
Gerrit, and of course git.

If you code Rails, message me for details.

~~~
famoreira
Care to add email to your profile? Thanks :)

------
nostromo
Maybe better to post a "Who's Hiring Remote" thread, like these:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=who%27s+hir...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=who%27s+hiring+remote)

------
keeptrying
I'm just starting out and am looking for Ruby on Rails developers in India.

My email is in my profile so send me an email if your interested.

I'll be in bangalore for about 2 more weeks.

------
Sym3tri
We're hiring in Tokyo.

<http://beastcrm.com/about/jobs/>

------
nolite
Yes. speaking from both ends

------
seanMeverett
What are your capabilities?

~~~
sidwyn
I do mainly iOS development, and have worked for a few startups before. Check
out my portfolio at <http://portfolio.sidwyn.com>

~~~
benregn
Direct link: <http://blog.sidwyn.com/portfolio>

